# to go out for a stride



## Minuska

Buonasera a tutti, 

secondo voi è possibile tradurre "to go out for a stride" con "andare a fare una passeggiata"? Non so se "passeggiata" è troppo riduttivo, visto che "stride" vuol dire "buona andatura, passo lungo". Il contesto nel quale è inserita la frase è: fuori piove e una donna, per dimostrare che la pioggia non la può fermare, prende il suo ombrello e "goes out for a stride".

Grazie mille


----------



## Spiritoso78

Esce a farsi una bella camminata sotto la pioggia


----------



## Alxmrphi

C'è una sfumatura qui che non verrà resa in italiano se l'hai tradotto così. "Go out for a walk" è normale ma per l'autore a dire '_stride_' (che è una scelta un po' inusuale secondo me) significa una passeggiata, sì, ma con i passi quasi ridicolosamente larghi, come se si trattasse di un'imagine quasi comica (vedi). Allora, se vuoi tradurre l'accezione generale, va bene con quello che hai suggerito tu ma se l'intento è quello di rendere tutte le sfumature che sono presenti nel testo inglese, allora, dovrai trovarne un altro modo.


----------



## Bella63

Con il poco contesto, e senza avere la frase originale per intera concordo con te! Una bella camminata, non so bene perché, da l'idea di qualcosa più sostenuta rispetto alla passeggiata.


Spiritoso78 said:


> Esce a farsi una bella camminata sotto la pioggia


----------



## Minuska

Grazie mille a tutti per l'aiuto.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Se alla signora capita di avere tratti equini, io non esiterei a dire "... ed esce per una (bella) sgambata".

GS


----------



## You little ripper!

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Se alla signora capita di avere tratti equini, io non esiterei a dire "... ed esce per una (bella) sgambata".
> 
> GS


I like the sound of _sgambata_, Giorgio, but I'm not a native so can't be sure of the nuances of that word (there's a purposefulness/determination about a 'stride' that you don't have with a general 'walk').


----------



## Spiritoso78

> significa una passeggiata, sì, ma con i passi quasi ridicolosamente larghi, come se si trattasse di un'immagine quasi comica




Riprendendo la bella spiegazione di Alex e la proposta di Giorgio (che mi piace), cosa ne pensate di:

_Uscì a far(si) due salti sotto la pioggia _(magari evitando le pozzanghere saltellando qua e là).


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Grazie, Spirit.

La tua immagine è bella ma forse un po' leggiadra e "leggera". Qui a me fa pensare invece a Helen Mirren che impersona chi tu sai, con un impermeabile e un fazzoletto in testa, e solidi mocassini ai piedi, che si avvia _a grandi falcate decise_, le gambe un po' larghe e i piedi a 10:10 (o se preferisci a nove e un quarto). 

GS


----------



## Connie Eyeland

You little ripper! said:


> I like the sound of _sgambata_,  Giorgio, but I'm not a native so can't be sure of the nuances of that  word (there's a purposefulness/determination about a 'stride' that you  don't have with a general 'walk').


Ciao, YLR, e Buon Anno! 
La sgambata è una camminata lunga e faticosa, oppure il riscaldamento che si fa prima di una prova sportiva (vedi qui per la definizione italiana e qui  per la sommaria traduzione inglese). Concordo con Giorgio che possa essere il  giusto traducente di "stride", perchè il verbo italiano "sgambare" viene  tradotto proprio con "to stride" (vedi qui).


----------



## Bella63

Ciao a tutti
mi capita a volte di fare compagnia a delle amiche che fanno delle passeggiate/camminate sostenute, per 4/5 km, alcune portano anche le bacchette, altre no. Si tratta di camminare speditamente con passi lunghi. Non so se questo è il caso qui?
Bella


----------



## You little ripper!

Connie Eyeland said:


> Ciao, YLR, e Buon Anno!
> La sgambata è una camminata lunga e faticosa, oppure il riscaldamento che si fa prima di una prova sportiva (vedi qui per la definizione italiana e qui  per la sommaria traduzione inglese). Concordo con Giorgio che possa essere il  giusto traducente di "stride", perchè il verbo italiano "sgambare" viene  tradotto proprio con "to stride" (vedi qui).


Happy new year to you, too, Connie!  

A 'stride' is not _una camminata lunga e faticosa, _or_ il riscaldamento che si fa prima di una prova sportiva. _However the definition _camminare a lunghi passi _seems to work perfectly.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Bella.
"_Camminata_" va sicuramente bene; trasmette il senso di una certa durata del camminare, soprattutto se si dice "_bella camminata_", come avete proposto, che ancor più trasmette senso di durata dell'azione e/o lunghezza non irrisoria del percorso.
Non direi "_passeggiata_", perché lo riserverei a camminate con andatura lenta, non sportiva/sostenuta, come qualcuno ha già sottolineato, inclusa tu.
"_Sgambata_" ha un senso un po' più ironico, così come pure in certi contesti ce l'ha "_maratona_", non inteso letteralmente, ma nel senso di camminata lunga e perlopiù indesiderata, sinonimo di "_scarpinata_". 
Es.: _A causa di una manifestazione, stamattina il centro era chiuso al traffico, così dal parcheggio alla banca [mi sono dovuto fare la maratona/ho dovuto scarpinare]_. 
Sicuramente però non userei questi ultimi termini nello specifico contesto dell'OP, che si riferisce ad una camminata a scopo di attività fisica volontaria.


----------



## Bella63

Si, la tua spiegazione è molto chiara! 


Connie Eyeland said:


> Ciao, Bella.
> "_Camminata_" va sicuramente bene; trasmette il senso di una certa durata del camminare, soprattutto se si dice "_bella camminata_", come avete proposto, che ancor più trasmette senso di durata dell'azione e/o lunghezza non irrisoria del percorso.
> Non direi "_passeggiata_", perché lo riserverei a camminate con andatura lenta, non sportiva/sostenuta, come qualcuno ha già sottolineato, inclusa tu.
> "_Sgambata_" ha un senso un po' più ironico, così come pure in certi contesti ce l'ha "_maratona_", non inteso letteralmente, ma nel senso di camminata lunga e perlopiù indesiderata, sinonimo di "_scarpinata_".
> Es.: _A causa di una manifestazione, stamattina il centro era chiuso al traffico, così dal parcheggio alla banca [mi sono dovuto fare la maratona/ho dovuto scarpinare]_.
> Sicuramente però non userei questi ultimi termini nello specifico contesto dell'OP, che si riferisce ad una camminata a scopo di attività fisica volontaria.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

You little ripper! said:


> A 'stride' is not _una camminata lunga e faticosa, _or_ il riscaldamento che si fa prima di una prova sportiva. _However the definition _camminare a lunghi passi _seems to work perfectly.


In italiano avremmo anche il termine "_marcia_" che definisce la camminata podistica a lunghi passi e con certo vigore, accompagnata anche da movimento delle braccia come nell'animazione inviata da Axl. Vedi anche qui.
Però direi che non è affatto comune usare il termine "_marcia_" per chi non pratica podismo e io non ho mai sentito dire "_Esco a marciare/ esco a fare un po' di marcia/ esco a farmi una marciata"._
La camminata energica, a passo sostenuto, con ampia falcata, ritmo impegnativo e controllo della postura, eventualmente coadiuvata da bastoncini (detta _camminata nordica_, o _pole walking_, o _nordic walking_), praticata come attività fisica leggera e regolare per tenersi in forma, viene genericamente definita semplicemente _camminata sportiva _(è molto di moda ultimamente in Italia!).

Quindi rimarrebbero le opzioni "_Uscire per una bella camminata (a passo sostenuto)_" oppure "_Uscire per una (bella) sgambata_" (quest'ultima se il tono è più scherzoso, direi).


----------



## You little ripper!

Connie Eyeland said:


> In italiano avremmo anche il termine "_marcia_" che definisce la camminata podistica a lunghi passi e con certo vigore, accompagnata anche da movimento delle braccia come nell'animazione inviata da Axl.
> 
> That is not a good representation of a 'stride', in my opinion. To me it looks like a combination of a 'stride' and a 'sashay'  (definition 1 b).
> 
> Vedi anche qui.
> 
> That's what we call power walking.
> 
> Però direi che non è affatto comune usare il termine "_marcia_" per chi non pratica podismo e io non ho mai sentito dire "_Esco a marciare/ esco a fare un po' di marcia/ esco a farmi una marciata"._
> La camminata energica, a passo sostenuto, con ampia falcata, ritmo impegnativo e controllo della postura, eventualmente coadiuvata da bastoncini (nel qual caso si chiama _camminata nordica_, o _pole walking_, o _nordic walking_), praticata come attività fisica leggera e regolare per tenersi in forma, viene genericamente definita semplicemente _camminata sportiva _(è molto di moda ultimamente in Italia!).
> 
> Quindi rimarrebbero le opzioni "_Uscire per una bella camminata (a passo sostenuto)_" oppure "_Uscire per una (bella) sgambata_" (quest'ultima se il tono è più scherzoso, direi).


This is what I call a 'stride'.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Grazie YRL per i precisi e utili chiarimenti! 
Ma...visto il tipo di camminata e visto che sembra diversa dalla camminata sportiva...mi è venuto un dubbio: "_to go out for a stride_" è la frase iniziale su cui si è basata tutta la nostra discussione, ma in tutto il web l'unica occorrenza per questa frase è quella di questo stesso thread (vedi link).
Dopo le tue spiegazioni abbiamo capito cosa sia esattamente una "_stride_"; basandoci sul senso della frase originale cercavamo di collegarla ad una camminata che si fa volontariamente nel tempo libero, come quando si esce a fare una passeggiata o una corsa, ma poiché non vi è riscontro sull'uso di questa espressione con questo significato, chiedo a te madrelingua: la frase originale ha comunque senso? (anche ALX aveva detto che questo termine gli sembrava una scelta un po' inusuale). Comunque poiché i dizionari traducono tutti "_to stride_" con "_camminare a lunghi/grandi passi_" significa che un verbo esattamente corrispondente in italiano non c'è.

Mi è venuto in mente ora, rileggendo il contesto, che si potrebbe dire "_camminare a passettoni_"....Tipo: "_Esce camminando [a passettoni/a grandi passi/ad ampie falcate] sotto la pioggia"_. 
O anche: _"Esce a grandi [falcate/passi] sotto la pioggia"/"Esce per una camminata a grandi passi sotto la pioggia"._
Che dite?


----------



## TimLA

La mia lista "normale":
I'm going out for a walk.
I'm going out for a stride.
....................to stretch my muscles.
....................to move my weary bones.
....................to move my joints.
....................for a stroll.
....................for a stretch.
....................for a turn (of the town).

A le mie orrecchie AE, tutte hanno lo stesso significato.
Ho trovato che "stride" e' un sinonimo per "walk". (non l'ho mai sentito)
Ma e' possibile che "stride" ha una sfumatura diversa in BE.
I nostri amici che parlano la lingua di Shakespeare ci possono aiutare.


----------



## Joséphine.1975

what about "to go out for a trip"? (Trip=gita=scampagnata=passeggiata...)


----------



## Bella63

Per me stride è un passo lungo. Non direi I am going out for a stride per questo. Sarebbe come in italiano dire esco per fare un passo.
Shakespeare è lontano da me come per molti londinesi, ma provo comunque ancora: 





TimLA said:


> La mia lista "normale":
> I'm going out for a walk. - *vado a fare una passeggiata*
> I'm going out for a stride. *?? una bella camminata?*
> I'm going out to stretch my muscles. - *vado a sgranchirmi le gambe (inteso i muscoli delle gambe)*
> I'm going out to move my weary bones. - *vado a sgranchirmi un pò*
> I'm going out to move my joints. - *esco per sciogliermi un pò (no, le giunture non si dice in italiano - forse qualcos'altro??)*
> ....................for a stroll. - *esco per farmi due passi (per me sinonimo di passeggiata o passeggiatina*)
> ....................for a stretch. - *esco per sgranchirmi un po*
> ....................for a turn (of the town). - *esco per fare un giro (in toscana probabilmente si direbbe un giretto)*
> 
> A le mie orrecchie AE, tutte hanno lo stesso significato. *Molte sfumature di quale colore???*
> Ho trovato che "stride" e' un sinonimo per "walk". (non l'ho mai sentito)
> Ma e' possibile che "stride" ha una sfumatura diversa in BE.
> I nostri amici che parlano la lingua di Shakespeare ci possono aiutare.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Joséphine.1975 said:


> what about "to go out for a trip"? (Trip=gita=scampagnata=passeggiata...)


Ciao, Josephine.
La frase qui è già in inglese e si chiede la traduzione italiana.


----------



## TimLA

Joséphine.1975 said:


> what about "to go out for a trip"? (Trip=gita=scampagnata=passeggiata...)



Hmmm...a "trip" to me is a bit longer, and usually would take a full day or multiple days.

We're taking a (quick) trip to Yosemite today. We'll be back around midnight.
We're taking a trip to Rome. It'll be about two weeks.
We're taking a trip to New Zealand. It's a 31 day cruise.


----------



## Joséphine.1975

TimLA said:


> Hmmm...a "trip" to me is a bit longer, and usually would take a full day or multiple days.
> 
> We're taking a (quick) trip to Yosemite today. We'll be back around midnight.
> We're taking a trip to Rome. It'll be about two weeks.
> We're taking a trip to New Zealand. It's a 31 day cruise.



we are taking eh? Grazie! Non lo sapevo.
"I'm taking a trip to my favourite dress shop. Just the time to squander my piggy bank"  it could be right?


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Bella63 said:


> Per me stride è un passo lungo. Non direi I am going out for a stride per questo. Sarebbe come in italiano dire esco per fare un passo.


Sul dizionario il significato 2b dice che oltre al passo può essere anche la distanza percorsa con tale passo: http://www.thefreedictionary.com/stride
Ma se non l'hai mai sentito in tal senso, significa che è termine effettivamente inusuale, benché esistente.


----------



## You little ripper!

Connie Eyeland said:


> Grazie YRL per i precisi e utili chiarimenti!
> Ma...visto il tipo di camminata e visto che sembra diversa dalla camminata sportiva...mi è venuto un dubbio: "_to go out for a stride_" è la frase iniziale su cui si è basata tutta la nostra discussione, ma in tutto il web l'unica occorrenza per questa frase è quella di questo stesso thread (vedi link).
> 
> Connie, it's not common but I found a few listings for  go for a stride.
> 
> Dopo le tue spiegazioni abbiamo capito cosa sia esattamente una "_stride_"; basandoci sul senso della frase originale cercavamo di collegarla ad una camminata che si fa volontariamente nel tempo libero, come quando si esce a fare una passeggiata o una corsa, ma poiché non vi è riscontro sull'uso di questa espressione con questo significato, chiedo a te madrelingua: la frase originale ha comunque senso? (anche ALX aveva detto che questo termine gli sembrava una scelta un po' inusuale). Comunque poiché i dizionari traducono tutti "_to stride_" con "_camminare a lunghi/grandi passi_" significa che un verbo esattamente corrispondente in italiano non c'è.
> 
> Mi è venuto in mente ora, rileggendo il contesto, che si potrebbe dire "_camminare a passettoni_"....Tipo: "_Esce camminando [a passettoni/a grandi passi/ad ampie falcate] sotto la pioggia"_.
> O anche: _"Esce a grandi [falcate/passi] sotto la pioggia"/"Esce per una camminata a grandi passi sotto la pioggia"._
> Che dite?


To summarize: A 'stride' is a fast (not leisurely) walk with long, purposeful, decisive steps.


----------



## TimLA

Joséphine.1975 said:


> we are taking eh? Grazie! Non lo sapevo.
> "I'm taking a trip to my favourite dress shop. Just the time to squander my piggy bank"  it could be right?



In that context "trip" would work (even though it is a very short "trip").
You could also say "I'll be breaking my piggy bank".


----------



## Connie Eyeland

@YLR: più di  due milioni di risultati non sono pochi per "go for a stride"; stupidamente non mi era venuto in mente di cercarlo senza "out"!
La spiegazione che avete fornito voi madrelingua è chiarissima; a me, per quella spiegazione, non viene in mente altro che queste frasi:
"_Esce camminando [a passettoni/a grandi passi/ad ampie falcate] sotto la pioggia" / "Esce a grandi [falcate/passi] sotto la pioggia" / "Esce per una camminata a grandi passi sotto la pioggia"._
Magari qualcun altro ha idee migliori.


----------



## You little ripper!

Connie Eyeland said:


> @YLR: più di  due milioni di risultati non sono pochi per "go for a stride"; stupidamente non mi era venuto in mente di cercarlo senza "out"!


Don't be too hard on yourself, Connie; there are actually only 36 listings for it. Click onto the last page and you'll see what I mean  (Google still hasn't fixed this error).


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Hai ragione. mi ero dimenticata di quel difetto di Google! Comunque i risultati (anche se pochi) ci sono, quindi è un'espressione che si usa molto raramente, ma esiste.


----------



## Bella63

Esatto Connie, sarà usata raramente, io non lo userei mai in inglese (BE) e non mi pare di averlo mai sentito tra miei familiari, parenti e amici quando sono là. 


Connie Eyeland said:


> Hai ragione. mi ero dimenticata di quel difetto di Google! Comunque i risultati (anche se pochi) ci sono, quindi è un'espressione che si usa molto raramente, ma esiste.


----------

